# Amule Daemon question



## wuarapo (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello everybody,
I had installed amuled and it is working fine. But when I change the amule user to don't use a login shell, the daemon do not start. I remember in other Linux distros Amule Daemon does not need a login shell. I don't know if it could be a possible security issue or what, but I would like to run the daemon without login shell.
Here are some of my config files:
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD BSD 10.2-RELEASE-p14 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p14 #0: Wed Mar 16 20:46:12 UTC 2016  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`cat /etc/rc.conf`

```
hostname="FreeBSD"
keymap=es
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.69 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
postfix_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
apache24_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
kld_list="fuse"
amuled_enable="YES"
amuled_user="amuleuser"
```

`cat /etc/passwd`

```
amuleuser:*:1002:1002:aMule Daemon:/home/amuleuser:/bin/sh
```

If I run this command amuled won't start:
`pw usermod amuleuser -s /sbin/nologin`

I would like to run `amuled` without login shell, is it possible?

Thank you very much.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2016)

It's because the application is started through `su -l ${amuled_user}` which requires a working shell.

From su(1):

```
-l      Simulate a full login.  The environment is discarded except for
             HOME, SHELL, PATH, TERM, and USER.  HOME and SHELL are modified
             as above.  USER is set to the target login.  PATH is set to
             ``/bin:/usr/bin''.  TERM is imported from your current environ-
             ment.  Environment variables may be set or overridden from the
             login class capabilities database according to the class of the
             target login.  The invoked shell is the target login's, and su
             will change directory to the target login's home directory.
             Resource limits and session priority are modified to that for the
             target account's login class.
```

Instead of changing the shell I would suggest setting a sufficiently large and random password on the account. That will prevent anyone from using it.


----------



## wuarapo (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you for your reply Sir


----------

